# Heroes of might and magic 5



## killroy210 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am having an issue with this game not going to the next stage. I am playing the fall of the king episode and have completely taken over the whole map above and below ground. The problem is it still lists my objectives as guarding the castle and having both heroes survive. I have completed these tasks hours ago but it will not advance to the next stage of the quest. I have checked various walkthroughs and it says that once these are done it will have me send gordric to nicolai. I have sent him to every road on the map above and below ground but nothing happens. Any ideas? I really don't want to restart the game after wasting all this time. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm not familiar with this game, so I don't know if it works like this, but perhaps there was a glitch and loading an earlier savegame will fix the problem? You may have to start the level again.

Perhaps someone who has played the game will be able to help more.


----------



## killroy210 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah that's a possability i was just hoping someone would be able to confirm this problem or give me a hint of something I may have missed.


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

killroy210 said:


> I am having an issue with this game not going to the next stage. I am playing the fall of the king episode and have completely taken over the whole map above and below ground. The problem is it still lists my objectives as guarding the castle and having both heroes survive. I have completed these tasks hours ago but it will not advance to the next stage of the quest. I have checked various walkthroughs and it says that once these are done it will have me send gordric to nicolai. I have sent him to every road on the map above and below ground but nothing happens. Any ideas? I really don't want to restart the game after wasting all this time. Thanks for any help.


do you need to capture tears of asha in that quest?
here are walkthroughs
http://www.heroesofmightandmagic.com/heroes5/campaign_haven_mission5.shtml

here is the haven fall of king section walkthrough 
actually are you on the last stage. if you are here is walkthrough
"Mission Five: The Fall of the King

As a result of an artful intrigue played by Agrael and his succubus helper, Biara, Isabel is taken prisoner. Soon she will be taken to Sheogh, the centuries-old prison of the Demon Sovereign.
Map Size: 136x136 (with underground)
Max Hero Level: 24

Starting Bonus:
[Imperial Griffin]
4
4 Imperial Griffins

[Four Leaf Clover]
Four Leaf Clover

Increases luck by +1.

[Gold]
1500
1500 Gold

Objectives:

Rescue Isabel and capture Dunmoor
Isabel has been captured by the enemy! Her only hope lies with Godric, who has returned from his mission to the Wizards of the Silver Cities. Though his diplomatic mission failed and he brings no new allies, he must still free the young queen from prison near the city of Dunmoor within a week.
Dunmoor, an old fortress which has survived many assaults, will provide a shelter for the queen in these troubled times.
Hold Dunmoor against enemy attacks
Dunmoor is heavily guarded fortress. From within, Isabel and Godric can withstand enemy attacks while they plan their next move.
Losing Dunmoor is almost certain death, the young queen and the old knight must defend it at all costs.
Set up Tears of Asha in Dunmoor
The city where the Tear of Asha is situated will be the most powerful and prosperous.
Send Godric to Nicolai
Isabel and Godric have found themselves trapped within Dunmoor. The only aid they can rely upon is King Nicolai and his army, who fight the Demons nearby.
The queen decides to send Godric to Nicolai, asking for help. He must go by the road through the demon lands and remote garrison.
Get a message to Nicolai
Agrael decides to prevent Nicolai from taking Dunmoor and rushes to attack. The way for Isabel is free now and her new aim is to get in time on the place of the battle between Agrael and Nicolai.
Isabel and Godric must survive
Isabel and Godric must survive in order to reach their goal and continue on.
"


----------

